# الفرح فى الضيقات :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الفرح فى الضيقات 

*يقول البابا شنوده ...*




*لايجوز ان نقيس وجود الله معنا بالراحه فى العالم فالمشاكل والضيقات ليس علامة التخلى. الله يسمح بها لناخذ مافيها من بركه ومن اكاليل وخبره فى الحياه ولكى تزكيك وتصقلك فان اسعد اوقات اللص اليمين وهو مصلوب مع المسيح ...*​

 
*كن شديداً فى الضيقه لاتجعل الضيقه تحطمك ..انما حطمها انت بايمانك.*​



*فان وقعت الزجاجه على الصخره لاتتحطم الصخره..انما الزجاجه*​

 
*كن اذا صخره......*​

 
*ويقول معلمنا القديس يعقوب الرسول*​

 
*إحسبوه كل فرح ياإخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة عالمين أن إمتحان إيمانكم ينشىء صبرا (يعقوب2:1)*​

 
*اذا الله يسمح بالضيق ليس لعذابنا وليس من اجل هلاكنا بل لامتحان الايمان مما يعلمنا الصبر ويعطينا خبره فى الحيه ويزكى من نفوسنا*​

 
*وعندما تصلى الى الله لاتقل له ارفع الضيق عنى لان الضيقات ناخذ منها بركه واكاليل بل قل ...اعطنى قوه لكى اصبر على الضيق *​

 
*يقول القديس ماراسحاق السريانى:*​

 
*بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية،لأن الله لا يعطي موهبة كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة ..............*​

 
*فلك اذا ان تتخيل مدى الغرابه فى هذا الباب الضيق اذ انه على حسب ضيقك تنول التعزيه والبركه والاكاليل فمن السخافه اذا ان نطلب من الله رفع الضيق ونحرم انفوسنا من تلك الاكاليل والبركات بل نحرص ان نصبر على الضيق وندعو من الله ان يعطينا القوه للمرور من الباب الضيق بنجاح... *​

 
*من الممكن ان نجد صعوبه شديده فى الضيقه التى نمر بها وتصبح حياتنا لاتتفق مع مانريد من راحه فى العالم ولكن المشكله هنا اننا لانبحث عن راحة العالم لان راحة العالم راحه جسديه ارضيه ولكننا نبحث عن الراحه السمائيه هذا مايجعلك تجد الصعوبه فى بعض الاوقات لتتعايش مع الحياه ,, *​

 
*فاذا اردت ان تعبر طريق السمائيين وليس الارضيين فلابد ان تتقبل كل الضيقات بفرح لانه طريق الضيقات طريق القديسين*​

 
*فيقول ماراسحاق ايضا:إذا اعتقدت أنك تستطيع أن تسلك طريق الرب بدون تجارب فاعلم أنك تسير خارجه وبعيدا عنه وعلى غير خطى القديسين ..هل تريد ان تخرج عن هذا الطريق لكى تنعم بحياه ارضيه مرضيه لذاتك نحن لانبحث عن الراحه ولكن نبحث عن البقاء فى المسيح فاذا بقينا فى المسيح فتلك هى الراحه...*​

 
*اذا كل ماعليك دون عتاب هو الصلاه... الصلاه تجعلك منتصر على التجارب وتنقلك من مرحله الى مرحله بنجاح فاذا كنت فى دراستك تبحث عن المرحله المقبله بالتعب والمذكره فلما لاتبحث عن درجتك السمائيه وتنتقل من مرحله الى مرحله بمجموع درجاتك فى حياتك الارضيه ومذكرتك بسيطه جداً (الصلاه)*​

 
*احبائنا لاتخافوا من الضيق لاتخافوا من الازمات لانه بركه لنفسونا بل هو اختبار روحى يجعلنا جديرين بالحياه الابديه من هذا الذى يريد ان يربح كل هذا الملك دون لحظة تعب ومقاومه وصبر وصلاه فالمسيح بذاته فى وسط الضيق رفع راسه الى الاب مصلياً لكى يرفع عنه كاس العذاب هل سنكون نحن افضل من المسيح؟*​

 
*يقول القديس مكاريوس الكبير:*​

 
*الباب ضيق والطريق كربة ، ولكن المدينة مملوءة فرحاً وسروراً *​

 
*اصبروا فى البلايا لتنالوا أكاليل المجاهدين*​

 
*ماحلى هذا الباب الضيق الذى حين نعبر منه نجد كل هذا السرور حقاً عظيمه هى اقوال الاباء المجهدين وعظيمه هى عطايا الرب الذى منحنهم الصبر والقوه للمرور بسلام والوصول الى حياتهم البهيه*​

 
*تامل معى فى قول البابا كيرلس السادس:لا يوجد شئ تحت السماء يكدرنى او يزعجنى لأنى محتمى فى ذلك الحصن الحصين داخل الملجأ الأمين مطمئن فى أحضان المراحم حائز على ينبوع من التعزية...اذا مااحلى الضيق ومااعظم صلاتنا فى وسط الضيق*​

 
*الصلاه علاج الضيق لننول الصبر والضيق علاج الشر ونوال الاكاليل *​

 
*قال يوحنا ذهبى الفم*​

 
*الصلاة سلاح عظيم ، و كنز لا يفرغ ، و غنى لا يسقط ابدا ، ميناء هادىء و سكون ليس فيه اضطراب . الصلاة هى مصدر و اساس لبركات لا تحصى ، هى قوية للغاية ... الصلاة مقدمة لجلب السرور *​

 
*صلوا ياخوتى فى كل حين صلوا من اجل ضيقاتنا صلوا من اجل اخوتنا صلو من اجل بعضكم بعضاً لنصبر ونقاوم الضيق...*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

النفس القوية لا تقلق و لا تضطرب, و لا تخاف , و لا تنهار, ولا تتردد, اما الضعيف فانه يتخيل مخاوف ,و ينزعج بسببها
البابا شنودة الثالث
من يقدر أن يُعيد لنا هذا الوقت الحاضر إذا ما أضعناه؟" دوروثيؤس 

القلب يشبه الأرض المظلمة، والإنجيل مثل الشمس، يضئ قلوبنا ويعطيها حياة. فلتشرق في قلوبنا شمس برّك ياربنا." 
القديس يوحنا من كونستادت

ارفع عقلك فى الصلاة واتركه ينبسط بحرية الارادة ليحلق فى السماء وترتفع عن الدموع العاقرة التى بالتغصب + + + يوحنا كاسيان

الله في استطاعته أن يطعم الفقراء الذين عهد لنا بهم لكنه يطلب ثمار البر ومحبة الناس + + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــولي
ان الله يعطيك ما ينفعك و ليس ما تطلبه..الا اذا كان ما تطلبه هو النافع لك... و ذلك لانك كثيرا ما تطلب ما لا ينفعك
البابا شنودة الثالث
اذا جعلت توكلك على الله فانه يخلصك من جميع شدائدك
القديس الانبا باخوميوس
ان الميناء مكان للنجاه و الاخطار فى آن واحد و لعمرى انه مشهد يرثى له ان يرى الذين نجوا فى اللجه يغرقون فى الميناء. القديس يوحنا الدرجى


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

قرات باهتمام وتدقيق واعجبنى جدا 
المقال الاتى 
والجزء الذى ظللتة بالاحمر 
اعجبنى جدا جدا 















*الصليب مصدر فرح ومجد *



​

للأب متى المسكين





في هذا العنوان مضادة صارخة: كيف يكون الصليب، وهو رمز الظلم والعذاب والعار، مصدر مجد وفرح؟ أليس هذا أمراً غير معقول؟ وأليس كل ما هو غير معقول جهالة؟ نعم، ولذلك يلزمنا أن نصير جهلاء لنتذوَّق فرح الصليب ويحلَّ علينا مجده، ولكن جهلاء فيما يخص الظلم والعذاب والعار، أي نتجاهلها إلى حين ليحلَّ علينا فرح الصليب ومجده، وكيف نتجاهل الظلم والعذاب والعار؟
كثيرون يفرحون بالصليب، صليب المسيح، لأن عليه تألَّم المسيح ومات وبآلامه وموته نلنا الفداء، وفي الفداء أعظم فرح لأنه عتقنا من موت أبدي. لقد فدانا المسيح من الآلام ومن الموت في معنيهما الروحي والأبدي، لأن المسيح روح أبدي فصار فرح الفداء روحياً وأبدياً أيضاً.
ولكن مجرد فرحي بآلام غيري وبموت غيري افتئات وجمود وسلبية مطلقة. فرح مثل هذا ليس هو تجاهُلاً للظلم والعذاب، بل تجاهلٌ للمسيح. *إن سرَّ المسيح الأعظم هو أنَّ المسيح لا يُمثِّل "آخر" بالنسبة لي، بل يمثِّلني أنا نفسي بلحمي وعظمي وروحي وكل ما فيَّ وما عليَّ.
*الله ظل بالنسبة للإنسان "آخر" تماماً، هو من طبيعة وأنا من طبيعة أخرى، هو لا يُمثِّلني أبداً وأنا لا أُمثِّله أبداً، *إلى أن تجسَّد المسيح ابن الله في طبيعتي فصار يمثِّلني تماماً لدى الآب، وصرتُ عندما يحلُّ روحه في داخلي أُمثِّله تماماً لدى كل الذين لم يعرفوه بعد. *صار هو أمام الآب كخاطئ يطلب برَّ الله لأجلي، وصرتُ أنا بروحه الأزلي أتراءى لدى الآب كأني هو، كأني بار، كأني ابن «وهو آتٍ بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد» (عب 2: 10).
إذن، فهل يمكن أن يصبح صليب المسيح، أي تصبح آلامه وموته، مصدر فرح لي ومجد دون أن تكون هي آلامي وموتي وأكون شريكاً؟ هذا أمرٌ مُحال لأن كل ما للمسيح صار لي، صليبه ومجده وفرحه وألمه معاً. إذن، فكيف أتألم معه لأفرح معه وأتمجَّد معه؟
مِن على المنبر يمكن أن نصل بالسامعين إلى شركة آلام المسيح، وشركة مجد المسيح، وشركة كل شيء بغاية السهولة بالكلام والعواطف؛ بل حتى يمكننا أن نقنع السامعين أنهم صاروا أطهاراً ومبرَّرين، بالكلام أيضاً؛ بل وندعوهم للفرح والمجد وكأن الفرح فكرة، مجرد فكرة، والمجد بالإقناع مجرد إقناع. ويكفي أن يقول الواعظ بعد ذلك: هلليلويا! ليرقص السامعون ويفرحوا بصليب المسيح!!! ولكن حينما يدخل الصليب حياتنا بالفعل يبطل الرقص ويتوقَّف الهتاف وينسدُّ الفم عن هلليلويا، ويقف الإنسان يطلب بإلحاح أن يُرفع عنه الصليب. ثم إذ يتباطأ الله يبتدئ التذمُّر وتبدأ المحاجاة مع الله والعتاب ثم الخصام ثم الجفاء، وأخيراً يُسدل الستار عن قصة غرام مع الله قصيرة انتهت بمأساة وقطيعة.
هذا مدخل للفرح الروحي وهمي وخاطئ جدّ الخطأ، وتعرُّف على الصليب من خلال الألفاظ والمعاني وليس على أساس الواقع والحق.
*فما هو المدخل الصادق للفرح الصادق؟ وما هو الصليب الواقعي؟
- حينما يقع علينا ظلم مكشوف وفاضح،
فهذا هو المسيح يتعرَّى استعداداً للصليب!
- حينما يَدُقُّ الحزن والألم باب حياتنا،
فهذا هو المسيح يُرفَع على الصليب!
- حينما تقع الخسارة وتدخل التجربة أعماقنا،
فهذا هو المسيح تُدَقُّ يداه ورجلاه على الصليب!
- حينما يُطوَّح بكرامتنا إلى الطين ونفقد كل شيء،
فهذا هو المسيح يُنكِّس الرأس ويُسلِم الروح!
إذن، فليست هناك حدود تفصل صليبـي عن صليب المسيح. إن تجربتي مُعادة، تمَّت أولاً على صليب المسيح بنجاح، واليوم يُراد تجديدها لحسابي.

*+++ 

ثلاث مراحل يجوزها صليبـي ليتحوَّل إلى فرح المسيح:
*المرحلة الأولى: الرضا:
*إن كنتُ حقّاً أومن بالله، وأومن بأن الله قادر على كل شيء، وهو ضابط الكل؛ فعليَّ أن أُسلِّم له حياتي، عالماً بمَن آمنتُ، واثقاً بالأذرع الأبدية القادرة أن تحفظ وديعتي وتُقيمني من الموت.
بهذا الإيمان وبهذه الثقة يسهل عليَّ الرضا بصليبـي أيـّاً كان هذا الصليب: مرض عضال! شوكة في جسدي أو جسد مَن أَحبَّته نفسي! خيانة أخ وصديق كان حبيب نفسي وأليف حياتي! خسارة وفقر مُذِل! ظلم واضطهاد وطغيان! مذمَّة واغتياب ومخاصمة الألسن! سيَّان، سيَّان، هو صليب على كل حال!
فإن كانت عيني قد تثبَّتت على مسيح حياتي، ورسمت صليبه وآلامه في قلبي وفي جسدي فسأرضَى، نعم سأرضَى بصليبـي لأنه سيكون في نظري تجربة مُعادة.
ولكن بمجرد أن أرضى بصليبـي فإن الله يحاول أن يستوثق من رضائي أو بالحري يجعلني أستوثق أنا بنفسي من رضائي فيثقِّل يده عليَّ قليلاً، ويطيل زمن التجربة قليلاً، حتى أستوثق أنا من رضا نفسي، وبالتالي يستوثق هو أيضاً من نفسي. وهنا، نعم هنا، يتم سرُّ الصليب الأول عندما يتحوَّل الرضا إلى شُكر بفعل النعمة، ويصير الشكر هبة ثمينة شبه معجزة، لأن الشكر إنما يكون عادةً قرين الخير فقط. إذن، فهنا يكون الشر قد تحوَّل إلى خير لي بفعل الصليب وبقوة الرضا.
*المرحلة الثانية: تجربة الشكر:
*بعد غمرة الانذهال من نوال القدرة على الشكر في وسط الألم وعمق التجربة، يستيقظ الإنسان فجأة متعجِّباً من نفسه: "كيف أشكر وأنا مُهان"؟ "ولماذا أشكر والله قادر أن يرفع التجربة، وهو لم يرفعها"؟ هنا تدخل النفس في عِراك مع الموهبة ويصطرع الشكر مع غُصة الألم. ولكن عندما يُكرِم الإنسانُ الموهبةَ ويشكر، ثم يشكر متحدِّياً الألم والتجربة على مدى الأيام والليالي، تحدث المعجزة الثانية ويتم سرُّ الصليب الثاني، عندما يتحوَّل الشكر إلى فرح!! كهبة عُظمى من الله!
*المرحلة الثالثة: معنى الفرح:
*ماذا حدث؟ كيف أفرح بالحرمان والظلم؟ كيف أفرح وأنا في أتون التجربة وسعير الألم؟ إن الفرح هو البرهان الأكيد على خروج النفس من مجال الحزن وتوقُّف التفكير في هموم الواقع المؤلم توقُّفاً كاملاً وأكيداً. فكيف حدث هذا الخروج الفعلي من مجال التجربة؛ بل كيف تمَّ تجاهُل الألم والظلم وأنا في صميم التجربة مرفوعاً على صليبـي؟؟
هنا سرُّ الصليب الثالث. هنا سرُّ الاتحاد! الاتحاد بماذا؟ الاتحاد بمشيئة الله ومسرَّته!! لقد كان صليبـي هو هو مشيئة الله بالنسبة لي، فلما رضيتُ به، رضيتُ بمشيئة الله؛ ولما شكرتُ عليه، شكرتُ مشيئته، ففاضت عليَّ. ولكن لما فرحتُ بصليبـي، تقابلتْ مشيئتي مع مشيئة الله تماماً، فحلَّ عليَّ مجد الصليب وفرحه الذي هو منتهى مسرَّة الله: «كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح، افرحوا لكي تفرحوا في استعلان مجده أيضاً مُبتهجين» (1بط 4: 13).
*يا إخوة، افرحوا بصليبكم لتحلَّ عليكم مسرَّة الله!*


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الباب الضيق لو 13 : 23- 30*
*بقلم م . موريس جورجي*​



*س : إذا كان الله يحبنا حقاً ... فهل يبالي ويهتم بضيقاتنا ؟*

*ج - أش 63 :9 " فى كل ضيقهم تضايق . وملاك حضرته خلصهم "*

*س : :إذا كان الأمر كذلك ... فلماذا يسمح بالضيقات والآلام والتجارب ؟ .. وهو القادرعلى منعها ؟*

*ج – مت 10: 30 " وأما أنتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم محصاة " *
*لو 12: 7 " بل شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاه .. فلا تخافوا .."*
*أش 49: 16 "هوذا على كفى نقشتك "*
*زك 2: 8 " لأنه هكذا قال رب الجنود ... من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينيه "*
*فى البداية : الذى يؤمن بالسيد المسيح يدخل فى ضيقات وتجارب وآلام وأهوال تصل الى حد الموت .. موت الإستشهاد*
*مت 7: 13- 14 " ما أضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذى يؤدى الى الحياة .. وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه "*
*يو 16: 33 "فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ..."*
*عب 12: 2 " ناظرين الى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع الذى من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه إحتمل *
الصليب مستهيناً بالخزى . فجلس فى يمن عرش الله "
*2تى 3: 12 " جميع الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا بالقوى فى المسيح يسوع يضطهدون "*

*ماهى حكمه الباب الضيق ؟*

*أولاً : لأنه وصية المسيح :*
مت 10: 38 + 16: 24 + مر 8: 24 , 10: 21 + لو 9: 23 , 14 : 27 
*" إن أراد أحد أن يأتى و رائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى " *

*ثانياً : لأن به نشابه السيد المسيح *
*رو 8: 29 " مشابهين صورة إبنه ليكون هو بكراً بين أخوة كثيرين "*
*1 بط 2: 21 " تألم لأجلنا تاركاً لنا مثالاً لكى يتبعوا خطواته "*

*أقوال لقداسة** البابا شنودة الثالث :*

+ إن الفرح فى الألم هو مقياس حرارة حب النفس للمسيح .. الإنسان يرحب بالألم ويفرح به ... والفاتر يهرب منه ويضيق به ذرعاً ...

*+ إن المؤمن لا يمكن أن تتعبه التجربة أو الضيقات ... ذلك لأنه يؤمن بعمل اللـه وحفظه. ويؤمن أن اللـه يهتم به أثناء التجربة، أكثر من إهتمامه هو بنفسه … إنه يؤمن بقوة اللـه الذي يتدخل في المشكلة. ويؤمن أن حكمة اللـه لديها حلول كثيرة، مهما بدت الأمور معقدة .*

*+ إن الضيقة سميت ضيقة لأن القلب ضاق عن أن يتسع لها.أما القلب الواسع فلا يتضيق بشيء. حقاً إن القلب الكبير يفرح بكل شيء، ويشكر اللـه على كل شيء ولا يتضايق أبــداً مــن شــيء، مهمــا كــانت الأمــور . *

*+ الإنسان الروحي لا يتعب من الضيقات. وإنما يأخذ ما فيها من فائدة روحية. ويفرح بالأكاليل التي ينالها باحتمال التجارب. لا تهزه التجربة. إنما في التجربة يختبر حياة الانتصار الروحي عليها، ويختبر كيف أن اللـه يقوده في موكب نصرته " 2 كو 2 : 14 ".*

*+ إن اللـه يسمح بالضيقة، ولكن بشرط أن يقف معنا فيها . ولهذا يغني المرتل في المزمور: لولا أن الرب كان معنا ، حين قام الناس علينا ، لابتلعونا ونحن أحياء ، عند سخط غضبهم علينا .. مُبارك الرب الذى لم يسلمنا فريسة لأسنانهم ، نجت أنفسنا مثل العصفور من فخ الصياديـن. الفـخ إنكسـر ونحـن نجونــا ( مز 124 ).*

*من أقوال الآباء :*
" الذى يهرب من الضيقة يهرب من الله "
" إن الضيقات هى لغة الله لمحبيه " 

*ثالثاً : لأنه الطريق الذى سلكه جميع القديسين *
*يع 1: 2- 4 " إحسبوه كل فرح يا أخوتى حينما تقعون فى تجارب متنوعة عالمين أن إمتحان إيمانكم ينشئ *
صبراً . وأما الصبر فليكن له عمل تام لكى تكونوا تامين وكاملين وغير ناقصين فى شئ "
*أع 9: 16 " سأريه كم ينبغى أن يتألم من أجل أسمى "*
*أع 14: 22 " بضيقات كثيرة ينبغى أن ندخل ملكوت الله " *
بولس الرسول يتخطى مرحلة إحتمال الضيقات بصبر وفرح .. إلى الإفتخار به
*رو 5 :3-4 " نفتخر أيضاً فى الضيقات "*
*2 كو 12: 10 " لذلك أسر بالضعفات و الشتائم و الضرورات والإضطهادات والضيقات لأجل المسيح .. لأنى *حينما أكون ضعيفاً فحينئذ أنا قوى "

*رابعاً : لأنه الأسلوب الذى يناسب الإنسان الروحى *
*غل 5 : 16-17 " إسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد لأن الجسد يشتهى ضد الروح والروح ضد الجسد .. *
وهذان يقاوم أحدهما الاخر ، حتى تفعلون ما لا تريدون "
*يو 15: 1 " أنا الكرمة الحقيقية وأبي الكرام . كل غصن فى لا يأتى بثمر ينزعه وكل ما يأتى بثمر ينقيه ليأتى بثمر أكثر "*

*خامساً : لأنه الطريق المؤدى للملكوت *
*مت 5:10 " طوبي للمطرودين من اجل البر .. لأن لهم ملكوت السموات "*
*مت 5: 11-12 "طوبي لكم إذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من أجلى كاذبين ..*افرحوا وتهللوا , لأن أجركم عظيم فى السماوات .. فإنهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء من قبلكم "
*أع 14: 22 " أنه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغى أن ندخل ملكوت الله "*
*2 كو 4: 17 " لأن خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية .. تنشئ لنا أكثر فأكثر .. ثقل مجد أبدياً "*


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الفرح الحقيقي لصاحب النيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا تادرس أسقف بورسعيد وكل تخومها*
"ها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب" ( لو2: 10)
• في ميلاد الرب يسوع نسمع كثيراً عن كلمات الفرح التي صاحبت ميلاد ربنا يسوع المسيح فنسمع الملاك يخبر الرعاة: "ها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب" ثم رددت الملائكة من السماء: "المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة" (لو2: 14)
• لقد أتى الوقت الذي أزيلت فيه العداوة بين الإنسان وبين الله وتمت المصالحة بين السماء والأرض فلقد بدأ الله يتمم خطة الفداء التي دبرها منذ الأزل لكي يفتح الفردوس مرة أخرى لمن أحبوه وأحبهم.

• لذلك يجدر بنا أن نفرح قلوبنا بمجيء رب المجد إلينا، إذ انه تنازل وقبل أن يأخذ جسدنا لكي ينوب عنا في رحلة الفداء العظيمة التي أتمها على الصليب.

• هل كل فرح مقبول من الرب؟
هناك نوعين من الفرح، فرح مقبول وآخر مرفوض.

1) الفرح المرفوض (الفرح غير المقدس)

ما أكثر الفرح والسعادة الوهمية الوقتية التي يقدمها العالم والشيطان للناس، لكنها سعادة مغشوشة وفرح باطل سرعان ما يتبخر ويتلاشى ويتحول إلى شقاوة وتعاسة، فالفرح الذي يقدمه العالم للإنسان سرعان ما يتلاشى، ولكن هناك الكثيرين الذين ينسوا انه لا يوجد فرح ولا سعادة حقيقية بعيداً عن الله.

والفرح المرفوض هو فرح أهل العالم، فالذين يفتشون عن الفرح في الأمور المادية والملذات الدنيوية يصيبهم الفشل ويحل بهم الكآبة إذ يضلون الطريق ويبعدون عن الفرح الحقيقي.

والشيطان يريد أن يشغل الإنسان عن الفرح الحقيقي وعن الفرح بالمسيح، انه يجعل الإنسان ينشغل بالماديات والشهوات (شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة) ومشاغل الحياة، فيضيع الإنسان ويفقد أبديته. وهذا ما حدث مع الابن الضال إذ ذهب للكورة البعيدة بحثاً عن الفرح والسعادة التي ظن انه سيجدها بعيداً عن بيت الأب ولكنه في النهاية ذاق مرارة الذل والتعاسة.. وهذه هي قصة الكثيرين من البشر.

2) الفرح المقدس:
الفرح المقدس هو الفرح بحسب إرادة الله وبحسب مشيئة الله وهو يختلف تماماً عن فرح العالم وفرح الشيطان.

أ‌) فرح الإنسان عندما يقدم توبة:
الإنسان الذي كان يعيش في الخطية ويقدم توبة لربنا نجده بعد الاعتراف لأب اعترافه يخرج فرحان. وتفرح السماء بفرح الأب السماوي بكل إنسان يرجع ويقدم توبة، فرحه لا توصف.

ب‌) فرح الإنسان بفعل الخير:
"تعالوا إلى يا مباركي أبى رثوا الملك المعد لكم منذ إنشاء العالم لأني جعت فأطعمتموني، عطشت فسقيتموني، كنت غريباً فأويتموني، عرياناً فكسوتموني. مريضاً فزرتموني. محبوساً فأتيتم إلىَ.. الحق أقول لكم بما أنكم فعلتموه بأحد أخوتي هؤلاء الأصاغر فبي فعلتم" (مت25: 35-40)
فالنفس الفرحانة بربنا تعبر عن فرحها بالمسيح بعمل الخير مع المحتاجين والمساكين، وعجيب جداً أن السيد المسيح تكلم عن الفرح في العطاء وليس الفرح في الأخذ "مغبوط هو العطاء أكثر من الأخذ" (أع20: 35)
ففي العالم يفرح الإنسان يأخذ الماديات والشهوات واللذات، ولكن الفرح الروحي الحقيقي هو في العطاء.. لقد عكست المسيحية كل مقاييس العالم وأعلنت أن الفرح هو في العطاء.

جـ) فرح في الضيقات:
"احسبوه كل فرح يا أخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة" (يع1: 2). إن أي ضيقات يسمح بها الرب تعنى أن هناك صليب في
الأرض وإكليل في السماء، لذلك كان القديسين والشهداء يذهبون للاستشهاد وهم فرحين أن يقدموا حياتهــم.


إن علامة المسيحية هي الفرح، فإياكم أن تقلدوا أهل العالم فتفقدوا فرحكم الحقيقي في الضيقات والمشاكل متذكرين قول رب المجد:
"فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم" (يو16: 33)
"وكل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله" (رو8: 28)

كيف تفرح الفرح المقدس الذي يرضى ربنا؟
• عندما يعلن الملاك "ها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم" (لو2: 10) يخبرنا أن أولاد الله يجب أن يفرحوا الفرح الروحي الذي يرضى الله، افرحوا بعمل الخير، افرحوا بالتوبة، افرحوا بالتناول، افرحوا بقراءة الإنجيل، افرحوا أنكم تعيشوا بحسب مشيئة الله، فهذا هو الذي يفرحكم00

لذلك اسأل نفسك باستمرار هل الفرح الذي تعيشه هو الفرح الذي يرضى الله؟! وإذا كانت الإجابة بلا، فلا تشترك فيه مهما كان الثمن 00
بل ارجع ثانية، وفرح ربنا، وافرح الفرح الحقيقي..
+ افرح عندما تقوم بعمل الخير..
+ افرح عندما نرجع لحضن المسيح بالتوبه..
+ افرح عندما تعترف وتتوب وتتقدم لسر التناول من جسد الرب ودمه الأقدسين، وتشعر أن المسيح بداخل قلبك..

- نريد أن نفرح الفرح المقدس الذي حسب إرادة الله، فلقد أعلن الملاك في عيد الميلاد المجيـــد "ولد لكم مخلص" (لو2: 11) الذي جاء ليخلص البشر من خطاياكم، فلنفرح لأن الرب تجسد سعياً للفداء ولكي يفرح قلوبنا:"لا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم"

- نريد أن نتعلم الفرح الدائم، فنفرح قلوبنا من الداخل ويفرح قلب الله بالتوبة وترك الخطية والمواظبة على وسائط النعمة، والتناول من جسد الرب ودمه الاقدسين.

- نطلب من الله أن يجعل ايامكم كلها أفراح، فتعيشوا الفرح الروحي المقدس الذي هو بحسب إرادة الله، فرح التوبة، فرح التناول، فرح قراءة الإنجيل، فرح الصوم، فرح الصلاة، فرح العبادة المقدسة، فرح العطاء، فرح محبة الآخرين، لان هذا هو الفرح الحقيقي.. ولربنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين.
​


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

- النعمة إن لم تصل إلى الإنسان بصلاته فقد تأتيه بصلاة القديسين أو بصلوات الكنيسة ، أنت لست وحدك فى جهادك إنما هناك قديسون كثيرون يصلون من أجلك سواء القديسين الأحياء أو الذين رحلوا عن عالمنا الفانى + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


النعمة إن لم تصل إلى الإنسان بصلاته فقد تأتيه بصلاةين أو بصلوات الكنيسة ، أنت لست وحدك فى جهادك إنما هناك قديسون كثيرون يصلون من أجلك سواءين الأحياء أو الذين رحلوا عن عالمنا الفانى + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


النعمة قد تتدخل وحدها بأفتقاد من روح الله القدوس أو تتدخل بناءً على صلاة تطلب معونة الله ، وقد تكون الصلاة من الشخص نفسه وربما تكون من أحبائه المحيطين به أو من أرواح الملائكة والقديسين الذين إنتقلوا + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


صدقوني يا إخوتي ، لو أننا آمنا تماماً بأن اللَّـه يُعطي باستمرار ، مـا كـانت الحيـــاة كلهــا تكفــي لشـكره + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


نعم يلزم كل إنسان أن ينمى قدراته وطاقاته وأن ينمى أيضاً المواهب التى يمنحها الله له + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


الذى يهتم بنموه فى المعرفة يتحول إلى إنسان مثقف ويبعد عن الجهل المحارب للنفس ويستطيع أن يكون عضواً نافعاً فى المجتمع إلى جوار نفعه الشخصى + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


ما أسهل أن يتغير هدفك فى الطريق إن لم تكن ساهراً + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


قد يسمح الله بالنسيان فى حياتنا لكى ينسى الإنسان الإساءات التى توجه إليه وذلك حتى لا يدخل الحقد إلى قلبه + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


فى حالة الخطية ينفصل القلب عن الله فإن صارت محبته للعالم كاملة يكون أنفصاله عن الله كاملاً + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


سهل على أي إنسان أن يفعل الخير في فترة ما ! إنما الإنسان الخيِّر بالحقيقة ، فهو الذي يثبت فـــي عمـــل الخـــير + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


حقق للناس فى حياتك المثاليات التى يشتهونها + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


الوفاء يدل على نبل القلب ونخوة فى الطباع ورجولة فى التصرف + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


القلب والفكر يعملان معاً كل منهما سبب ونتيجة مشاعر القلب تسبب أفكاراً فى العقل والأفكار تسبب المشاعر فى القلب + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


الإنسان العادل صاحب العقل الحر يقول عن الحق إنه حق ولو كان صادراً من عدوه ويقول عن الباطل إنه باطل ولو كان صادراً من أبيه أو أخيه + + +قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


الحرية الحقيقية هى أن يتحرر الإنسان من الأخطاء+ + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


التكريس هو نمو فى الحب حتى يصبح القلب كله لله فى مناجاته أو خدمته + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


اذن شكرنا من غير مناسبة انما فى كل حين ومادام هو كل حين اذن هو يشمل الحياة كلها ...افرحوا كل حين .صلوا بلا انقطاع .اشكروا فى كل شىء..(اتس5: 16-18 ) وكل طقس من طقوس الكنيسة يبدا بصلاة الشكر ولقد وضعت الكنيسة صلاة الشكر مقدمة لكل الصلوات فى الاجبية بالاضافة الى صلاة الشكر العامة وكذلك فى تحاليل الساعات ففى تحليل صلاة باكر نقول (نشكرك يا ملك الدهور ,لانك اجزتنا هذا الليل بسلام ...............) وتحليل الساعة الثالثة نقول (نشكرك لانك اقمتنا للصلاة فى هذه الساعة النقدسة التى فيها افضت روحك القدوس بغنى على التلاميذ...............) 


اذن هو شكر باستمرار سواء فى مقدمة كل صلاة او فى المناسبات. 


2- الشكر على كل شىء 


الكنيسة تبدا بصلاة الشكر حتى عندم تصلى فى جناز شخص انتقل من هذه الحياة.ويقول الرسول ( وكل ما عملتم بقول او بفعل فاعملوا الكل باسم الرب شاكرين الله) (كو 17:3) اى فى كل عمل شاكرين الله. ففى صلاة الشكر نقول نشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال .اذن ليس الشكر فقط فى كل حين وانما ايضا على كل شىء ذلك لان الله يعمل معنا الخير باستمرار وقد قال الرسول (كا الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله ) ( رو 28: سواء فى ذلك الخير الواضح او الأمور التى تبدو وكأنها ليست الخير ولكنها خير ونحن لا ندرى 


لذلك وصف الله بأنه (صانع الخيرات) انه لا يصنع الا خيرا لذلك الانسان المؤمن بصفة الله هذه يقبل ك ما يأتى من عند الله بفرح ويقول فى ايمان ((كله للخير))ويشكر الله وتظهر له الايام فيما بعد ان هذا الامر الذى يشك البعض فى خيريته كان للخير فعلا 


ولكن قد يسأل البعض ويقول: نحن نؤمن بلا شك ان كل ما يأتى من عند الله هو خير ولكن ماذا عن الامور التى تأتينا من عند الناس وقد لا تكون كلها خيرا؟؟؟؟......نقول له :ان تصرفات الناس حيالنا خيرا ستصل الينا خيرا ولكن ان لم تكن خيرا يحولها الله الى خير وتصل الينا خيرا فى النهاية مثال ذلك يوسف الصديق الذى باعوه اخواته كعبد وكان تصرفهم شرا لكن الله حول هذا الشر الى خير .........اولاد الله دائما فرحون يشكرون الله على كل شىء ليس كطاعة لوصية انما شكر حقيقى من القلب وبكل ثقة فهم واثقون تماما وبكل تأكيد ان الله لا يسمح لهم سوى الخير ويحول اى موقف او اى شر الى صالحهم. 


3- درجات من الشكر 


الناش تشكر الله على المعجزات والمواهب الفائقة والنعم العظيمة والتى لا يشك احد فى خيرتها وعظم نفعها هذا الشكر يعتبر اقل الدرجات .... وتمر علينا النعم البسيطة مرورا عابرا ..وخيرات اخرى يرونها طبيعية وعادية ولا تحتاج الى شكر! 


وهناك شكر اعلى قيمة ..وهو الشكر على القليل فمثلا لو يشكر الانسان على شفاء مريض من مرض مثل السرطان يكون مستوى شكر عادى لكن ان شكر على شفاء من دور زكام او برد فإنه يدل على انه متعود فى حياته على الشكر سواء قليل او كثير 


اننا ان شكرنا على القليل , يقمنا الله على الكثير 


هناك ايضا شكر على الخفيات , على ما لا يرى...شكر من اجل الحروب والمتاعب التى كانت ممكن ان تصل الينا ولم تصل وذلك بسبب حفظ الله وعنايته ..شكر على عمل الله فى رعايتنا والعناية بنا وان كنا لا نرى ذلك ولكنننا نؤمن به تماما و طبيعى ان نشكر اللع على الضيقات التى انقذنا منها ؟؟ولكن هناك ضيقات اوقفها فى الطريق قبل ان تصل الينا ..اننا لا نعرفها ولكن نشكر الله على حفظه لنا منها 


شكرنا على انقاذه لنا من الضيقة ..هذا امر نراه..اما الشكر على حفظنا من الضيقة فهو شكر على ما لا نراه 


صدقونى لو كشف الله لنا المصائب التى كنا معرضين لها وحمانا الله منها ما كانت حياتنا كلها تكفى للشكر 


وعندم نشكر الله عن الخفايا والتى قد يسمح الله بان نعرفها بعد حين او لا نعرفها على الاطلاق يكون الشكر فيها ممزوج بالحب 


درجة اخرى وهى الشكر كل حين وعلى كل شىء ..اى شكر دائما فى كل حال يعيشه الانسان 


اعلى درجات الشكر هو الشكر على الضيقات او الشكر باستمرار فى وقت الضيق فنشكر الله باستمرار على الضيقات التى انقذنا منها ولكن الاعظم ان نشكره على الضيقات القائمة التى مازلنا نعيش فيها ونحتملها وبالايمان نثق انها لخيرنا 


ان الصبر على الضيقة واحتمالها فضيلة والرضى بالضيقة وقبولها فضيلة اكبر واعظم من هذا كله الشكر على الضيقة والشكر بفرح وليس مجرد واجب ...شكرنا لالله على النعم ليس حبا فى الله ولكن حب النعم لكن عندم نشكر الله على الضيقة نبرهن على اننا نحب الله ذاته وليس عطاياه ..نشكره مهما حدث ولا نسمح باى شىء ينزع سلامنا منا او فرحنا بالرب ...وهذا الشكر له تاثير على الاخرين فحينما يرونا نشكر الله على الضيقة ويرون هدؤنا وفرحنا فهم يتعزون بهذه المبادىء الروحية الجميلة بل ايضا نصبح لهم قدوة 


الشكر فى الضيقات يقوى الروحيات وتمنح الانسان عمقا فى الصلاة والصلة بالله وربما ضيقة تقود انسان الى التوبة اكتر من مائة عظة او كتب روحية ...فى الضيقة نرى يد الله تعمل فى حياتنا وتحمينا ..كما انها تغربل الكنيسة وتفصل الزوان عن الحنطة 


ذلك لان الضيقات هى شركة فى الام المسيح فان الشخص الروحى اذا وهبه الرب صليبا ليحمله يفرح بهذا الصليب ويشكر عليه لانه شركة فى الام المسيح ..وهو يشكر على الضيقة تماما كما يشكر على النعمة لان الضيقة نعمة ..فالكثيرون يركزون على ما فى الضيقات من الام وتعب اما الروحين فأنهم يتأملون فى شىء اخر وهو ..لماذا سمح الله المحب بهذه الضيقات؟ لابد ان وراءها خيرا وبركة ..وان كنا لا نرى هذا الخير الان فعدم رؤيتنا لاتمنع وجوده ..بالايمان نراه وان كنا بالعيان لا نراه ..فأن لم نشكر على الضيقى ذاتها فنشكر على الخير المقصود منها 


لو ضاع منى كل شىء وبقى لى الله وحده ،فهذا يكفينى واشكر الله عليه لوعاش الانسان حياة الشكر الحقيقية لكان يشكر الله على كل نفس يتنفسه وعلى كل خطوة يخطوها ،وعلى كل عمل يعمله ..ولا يرى ان هناك شىء الا ويستحق الشكر ..ويقول كل ما يحدث له ((كله للخير )) 

​


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اذكر


اذكر ضعفك حينئذ تكون اكثر حرصا وحينئذ لا تخضع لافكار الكبرياء والمجد الباطل*


ان حاربتك اذكر احسانات الله اليك تعش دائما فى حياة الشكر وينمو الايمان فى قلبك والثقة بمحبة*


الله وعمله وتكون خبراتك الماضية مع الله مشجعة فى حياة الايمان اذكر محبة الناس لك وماضيهم الحلو معك كلما حاربك شك فى اخلاصهم وكلما رايت*


منهم خطاء نحوك فتشفع فيهم محبتهم القديمة ويزول غضبك عنهم اذكر الموت فتزول من امامك مغريات العالم وتشعر ان الكل باطل وقبض الريح 


اذكر ان اللة واقف امامك يراك حينئذ لا تستطيع ان تخطىء وانت تراة*


اذكر وعود الله الجميلة وحينئذ تتعزى فى كل ضيقاتك وان نسيتها قل كما قال داود النبى ((اذكر لى كلامك الذى جعلتنى عليه اتكل هذا الذى عزانى فى مزلتى لان قولك احيانى)) مز118 


اذكر دم المسيح المسكوب من اجلك فتعرف تماما ما هى قيمة حياتك وتصبح غالية فى عينيك فلا تبددها بعيش مسرف((لانكم اشتريتم بثمن))1


اذكر نذورك التى نذرتها لله فى المعمودية وتعهد بهما والداك نيابة عنك فى جحد* الشيطان وكل اعماله الشريرة وكل افكاره وحيله وكل جنوده وسلطانه اذكرباستمرار انك غريب على الارض وانك راجع الى وطنك السماوى حتى لا تركز* امالك كلها فى هذه الدنيا وفيما تقدمه لك من وسائل للاستقرار بها اذكر الباب الضيق هو الموصل الى الملكوت وان رايت الباب الواسع مفتوحا امامك* فاهرب منه لان كل الذين دخلوا منه قد هلكوا اذكر ابديتك واعمل لها فى كل حين* اذكرانك هيكل الروح القدس ولا تحزن روح الله الذى فيك وكن باستمرار هيكلا مقدسا* اذكر كل ما قلته لك وان كنت بسرعة قد نسيت ارجو ان تعيد قرائتها من جديد* 


كلمة منفعة للبابا شنودة


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ومجهود رائع


ربنا معاكم


----------



## Dr Fakhry (20 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وتامل جميل الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد ملف كامل 
مرسي عالارشاد وعالموضوع المفيد 

محبة يسوع ترعاك​


----------

